# Flashmaxx oder Benin 24" von Islabikes



## TopAs2 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

für meinen Sohn (8 Jahre alt) möchte ich ein neues MTB kaufen. Bisher war er mit dem Islabike 20" small sehr zufrieden. Beim Suchen im Netz ist mir die Firma Flashmaxx (24") aufgefallen. Scheinbar hat das Rad eine etwas bessere Schaltung (oder nicht ? ). 
Leider muß ich das Rad RTR kaufen, da ich keine Ahnung von Tuning etc. habe. Aus diesem Grunde freue ich mich über jede Empfehlung hier von den MTB-Profis. Der Preis spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle - ich möchte nur ein leichtes und stabiles Rad erwerben mit dem noch sein Bruder seine Freude haben wird. Sollte es in Hannover einen Händler geben, den ihr mir empfehlen könnt, wäre das auch nicht schlecht. Online-Kauf ist natürlich auch kein Problem - mit dem Islabike hat das ja problemlos geklappt. Auf Grund der schlechten Kritik der Firma Velotraum möchte ich von diesem Hersteller absehen.


----------



## manati (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo !

Werde zu Weihnachten meiner Tochter das Benin 24" holen.Hab mir gerade das Flashmaxx angesehen und weiß nicht was da 600 euro wert sein soll. Sind zwar Schwalbe reifen dran aber die Alivio Komponenten sind alles andere als edel, wenn auch für Kinder ausreichend.Nein da kann ich dem Benin locker einen leichten Radsatz mit leichten reifen anbauen und hab immer noch Geld übrig.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (15. Oktober 2010)

TopAs2 schrieb:


> Auf Grund der schlechten Kritik der Firma Velotraum



 Gibts da irgendwelche Links zur vertiefenden Lektüre?


----------



## lekanteto (15. Oktober 2010)

Bei Maxx gibt es übrigens gerade 20% Herbstrabatt.


----------



## TopAs2 (15. Oktober 2010)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Bei Maxx gibt es übrigens gerade 20% Herbstrabatt.



Genau - aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch nachgefragt  Aber scheinbar gibt es nur wenige Käufer hier im Forum, die mir etwas helfen könnten ...


----------



## lekanteto (15. Oktober 2010)

In diesem Forum haben ein paar Leute gesagt, das bei Islabikes die Farbe recht schnell abplatzt. Der Flashmaxx Rahmen ist pulverbeschichtet.
Daher *vermute *ich, dass er länger schöner aussieht.

Ich habe ein 2008er Flashmaxx gebraucht gekauft und zerlegt, falls jemand Fragen zu den verbauten Komponenten hat, könnte ich vielleicht aushelfen.


----------



## TopAs2 (16. Oktober 2010)

lekanteto schrieb:


> In diesem Forum haben ein paar Leute gesagt, das bei Islabikes die Farbe recht schnell abplatzt. Der Flashmaxx Rahmen ist pulverbeschichtet.
> Daher *vermute *ich, dass er länger schöner aussieht.
> 
> Ich habe ein 2008er Flashmaxx gebraucht gekauft und zerlegt, falls jemand Fragen zu den verbauten Komponenten hat, könnte ich vielleicht aushelfen.



Waren denn die Komponenten halbwegs preiswürdig ?


----------



## manati (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo !

Die Austattung ist etwas hochwertiger, aber es dir es wert ist mußt du schon selber wissen.Pulverbeschichtet ist natürlich haltbarer aber Kinderräder bleiben trotz Pulverbeschichtung in der Regel nicht lange wie neu .
Gabel Kinesis statt no name des Benin
Felgen Mach 1 nix besonderes beim Benin no name
Reifen top beim Flashmaxx beim Benin werd ich tauschen
         Schaltung vergleichbar Alivio mit X4 des Benin
         Zahnkranz und Kette auch billiges zeug beim Flashmaxx 
Bremsen sind bei beiden preiswerte V-Brake 
Sattel ist beim Flashmaxx hochwertiger 
         Restliche anbauteile das übliche no name bei beiden 
Das Flashmaxx ist ist das etwas wertigere rad aber trotz 20% nachlass etwas teuer.Die islabikes sind halt die radonbikes der Kids.


----------



## lekanteto (18. Oktober 2010)

TopAs2 schrieb:


> Waren denn die Komponenten halbwegs preiswürdig ?



Mir war ein Großteil nicht "gut genug", um sie nicht auszutauschen.
Preis/Leistung hört sich für mich bei Islabikes besser an.

Vielleicht kann ein Islabike Besitzer noch etwas über die Langlebigkeit sagen. Gerade wenn zwei oder drei Kinder das Rad schon gefahren sind.


----------



## TopAs2 (18. Oktober 2010)

lekanteto schrieb:


> Mir war ein Großteil nicht "gut genug", um sie nicht auszutauschen.
> Preis/Leistung hört sich für mich bei Islabikes besser an.
> 
> Vielleicht kann ein Islabike Besitzer noch etwas über die Langlebigkeit sagen. Gerade wenn zwei oder drei Kinder das Rad schon gefahren sind.



Bisher sind wir mit dem 20" Islabike sehr zufrieden ... ich wollte nur noch etwas Besseres finden. Deshalb hier auch meine Frage


----------

